# Twin Delivery and CIGNA



## amydenn07 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cigna just recently began denying our twin vaginal deliveries as "bundled".
We are billing 59400 and 59409-59 as we always have done. 1st level appeal denied. HELP please!


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Jun 2, 2010)

*Cigna issue*



amydenn07 said:


> Cigna just recently began denying our twin vaginal deliveries as "bundled".
> We are billing 59400 and 59409-59 as we always have done. 1st level appeal denied. HELP please!



We just rec'd information from Cigna today stating that if a cpt code has a modifer of '25' or '59' -support documentation will have to be attached. Since we send claims electronically, we were informed that we could fax documentation.  Hope this helps...


----------

